# Detuning



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

If your a beginner dont detune your edges on the side that contact the snow (called effective edges, google it if you dont understand what I mean). However some boards sharpen all edges, including those on the nose and tail. First, checkif your board has sharpened edges on the nose/tail. If it doesnt, then you dont need to worry about detuning. 

If it does, you'll want to detune these with a stone because they can catch and that will cause you to fall. just detune the edges around the top of the nose and tail.

Heres a pic to help you better understand effective edge, nose/tail widths, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 2007 Burton Custom has sharpened tail and nose edges??


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Like two weeks ago I got an 07 Burton Royale and it doesnt have sharpened nose or tail edges, but I dont know about the Custom . BTW a good way to check how sharp the edges are is to run your finger perpendicular to the edge (dont worry it wont cut you like this)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

NJ SHREDDER 28 said:


> BTW a good way to check how sharp the edges are is to run your finger perpendicular to the edge (dont worry it wont cut you like this)


you would think so wouldn't you hahaha i have a slice on my finger that says otherwise hahaha and b4 you say it no i wasn't pushing down on the edge hard. like i ain't gonna say its like a razor blade but its an effective enough edge to do damage thats all lol but in regards to your first post I appreciate you enthusiasm with the diagram and everything haha but i knew what detuning was, it was good that you went overboard though more people should do that nowadays. 
I detuned my nose and tail the other day, didn't go to aggressive with it just did enough to do a slight detune and see how my board reacts and whether I will need to file it more. you can always file it more but you can't always get the edge back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

hero_of_the_Jay said:


> you would think so wouldn't you hahaha i have a slice on my finger that says otherwise hahaha and b4 you say it no i wasn't pushing down on the edge hard. like i ain't gonna say its like a razor blade but its an effective enough edge to do damage thats all lol but in regards to your first post I appreciate you enthusiasm with the diagram and everything haha but i knew what detuning was, it was good that you went overboard though more people should do that nowadays.
> I detuned my nose and tail the other day, didn't go to aggressive with it just did enough to do a slight detune and see how my board reacts and whether I will need to file it more. you can always file it more but you can't always get the edge back.


Yea I didnt know how much you knew cause when I was a beginner I didnt know shit and kinda had to figure it out myself. But as to you cutting your finger on the edge, were you running your finger along the edge, like from nose to tail? I dunno I just see it pretty hard to cut your finger runnning it perpendicular to the edge because I do it all the time with my board, knives, and hockey skates and I've never even broken the skin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah you got me there hahaha, i was running my finger from nose to tail but i have a good reason hahaha, i have calises on my finger tips from playing guitar and i couldn't feel the edge when doin it 'perpendicular' but when doin nose to tail i could feel it..maybe coz it cutt me but thats not the point lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

hero_of_the_Jay said:


> yeah you got me there hahaha, i was running my finger from nose to tail but i have a good reason hahaha, i have calises on my finger tips from playing guitar and i couldn't feel the edge when doin it 'perpendicular' but when doin nose to tail i could feel it..maybe coz it cutt me but thats not the point lol


Yea I think I know why oyu couldnt feel the edge. You need to start with your finger at the base of the board and rub it upwards against the grain of the edge. You were probably going from the top of your board, rubbing downwards toward the base, right?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah more or less


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

de-tuning is a key if you can not ride flat
i ride a 1 on base and a 3 on side edge
i also polish and de-tune 3" past the start of effective edge


----------

